# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Σύνδεση SAMSUNG GT-I8260 Smartphone με PC TURBO-Χ

## DGeorge

Παίδες πολλή Καλημέρα σας και καλό ΣαββατοΚύριακό σας!
Με έχει τρελλάνει εδώ και 2~3 μήνες το γεγονός ότι το σχετικά καινούργιο μου PC, TURBO-X δωράκι από τον μεγάλο γιό κοντά στα Χριστούγεννα, με 'φορεμένα windows 10 επάνω του δεν μπορεί να δει το Smartphone GT-I8260. της SAMSUNG, που σας αναφέρω στον τίτλο.
Υπ'όψιν: Το ίδιο Smartphone το 'έβλεπε' ένα άλλο PC, στη δουλειά, σαν εξωτερικό δίσκο, κι αυτό με την ίδια σύνδεση USB, όπως και τώρα, αλλά με Windows 7!!!
Κι εδώ είναι που γεννιέται η μεγάλη απορία: Το έβλεπαν τα 7 και δεν το βλέπουν τα 10;
Αν κάποιος φίλος γνωρίζει. αν και ποιά ρύθμιση πρέπει να κάνω, τον ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Παίδες πολλή Καλημέρα σας και καλό ΣαββατοΚύριακό σας!
> Με έχει τρελλάνει εδώ και 2~3 μήνες το γεγονός ότι το σχετικά καινούργιο μου PC, TURBO-X δωράκι από τον μεγάλο γιό κοντά στα Χριστούγεννα, με 'φορεμένα windows 10 επάνω του δεν μπορεί να δει το Smartphone GT-I8260. της SAMSUNG, που σας αναφέρω στον τίτλο.
> Υπ'όψιν: Το ίδιο Smartphone το 'έβλεπε' ένα άλλο PC, στη δουλειά, σαν εξωτερικό δίσκο, κι αυτό με την ίδια σύνδεση USB, όπως και τώρα, αλλά με Windows 7!!!
> Κι εδώ είναι που γεννιέται η μεγάλη απορία: Το έβλεπαν τα 7 και δεν το βλέπουν τα 10;
> Αν κάποιος φίλος γνωρίζει. αν και ποιά ρύθμιση πρέπει να κάνω, τον ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.



Δεν έχει καμία σημασία το λειτουργικό σου, για να μην σε μπερδέψω με τεχνικά θέματα, χρησιμοποιείς το καλώδιο το γνήσιο του τηλεφώνου σου??

----------


## DGeorge

Πρώτα απ' όλα Πολλή Καλημέρα και καλό ΣαββατοΚύριακο... Δεύτερο, σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ τόσο για τον πολύτιμο χρόνο σου, που μου αφιέρωσες, όσο και για την ανταπόκρισή σου.
Τελικά, το Λειτουργικό είναι, που παρουσιάζει το θέμα... Η SAMSUNG έδινε δωρεάν, το Software "Kies" όπο υπήρχε ο driver για όλα τα Windows μέχρι τα 10! Από εκεί και μετά τέρμα "ο τσάμπας"! :Biggrin: 
Αν θέλεις αυθεντικό driver για τα Windows 10 σημαίνει ~25E, που αυτή τη στιγμή δεν διαθέτω ρευστό.
Αυτά έμαθα από την ίδια τη SAMSUNG ρωτώντας την απλώς για τα KIES στα Windows 10!

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, και όσους αφιέρωσαν από τον προσωπικό τους χρίνο για να διαβάσουν το πρόβλημά μου!

----------

aktis (06-04-19)

----------


## SV1GRN

Καλημέρα, βλέπω πως πρόκειται για πρόγραμμα τρίτου κατασκευαστή. Η Samsung δίνει κάποιο driver:
https://www.samsungusbdrivers.net/20...sb-driver.html
Αλλά επειδή δεν είμαι γνώστης του θέματος περίμενε να απαντήσουν οι ειδικοί και μετά κάνεις ότι υποδείξουν, εγώ απλά το έψαξα από αντίδραση που σου ζήτησαν  χρήματα. Καλή δύναμη.

----------

aktis (06-04-19)

----------


## aktis

Γιώργο το Kies ,  που μετα ονομάστηκε ,   smart switch    είναι λογισμικό για μεταφορά στοιχείων από ένα παλιό samsung τηλέφωνο στο pc και μετά σε καινούριο SAMSUNG τηλέφωνο tablet κλπ  ( λειτουργία συγχρονισμού )

Μήπως σου είπανε οτι η συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογη δεν υπάρχει για win10 , πιθανόν γιατί τώρα την μεταφορά την κάνουν τα προγράμματα που μπαίνουν μεσα στο κινητο ( app ) μόνα τους ή έστω μέσω cloud ;



edit 
πηρα τηλέφωνο στην samsung   hellas ( call center )
και μια  ευγενέστατη κυρία μου  είπε οτι το smart-switch ( για κινητα με android  4.3 και μετά ) είναι  διαθέσιμο και για win 10 

Για το δικό σου κινητό , αν δεν έχεις κάνει ήδη  αναβάθμιση firmware , θα πρέπει λογικά να πάς απο android 4.1  σε τουλάχιστον 4.3 , και να χρησιμοποιήσεις το smart switch 


https://www.samsung.com/gr/apps/smart-switch/

----------


## DGeorge

Καλά κρασά!!
Στη SAMSUNG ακόμα ξεπατώνονται στα γέλια, από την ερώτηση αυτή.. Η απάντησή τους είναι λακωνικότατη: Πέτα το!
Προσέξτε να δείτε πώς 'δένουν' την όλη κατάσταση:
*1)* Για να περάσουν τα δεδομένα, πρέπει να έχεις Android 4.1.3 και πέρα...
*2)* Εγώ έχω Android 4.1.2 στο GT-I8260  τηλεφωνάκι μου. Και βεβαίως
*3)* Το τηλεφωνάκι μου, δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται στον κατάλογο όσων μπορούν να αναβαθμιστούν 
*4)* Οπότε, τελικά παλικάρι, τράβα πάρε ένα καινούργιο, να βγάλουμε κι εμείς κανένα ευρουλάκι, γιατί με το πολύ τσάμπα κοντέψαμε να πάρουμε τα βουνά!


Δεν μου τα είπαν επί λέξει, αλλά σίγουρα, έτσι όπως έγινε, αυτό εννοούσαν! 
Αυτά, και ευχαριστώ πάλι όλους!

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλά κρασά!!
> Στη SAMSUNG ακόμα ξεπατώνονται στα γέλια, από την ερώτηση αυτή.. Η απάντησή τους είναι λακωνικότατη: Πέτα το!
> Προσέξτε να δείτε πώς 'δένουν' την όλη κατάσταση:
> *1)* Για να περάσουν τα δεδομένα, πρέπει να έχεις Android 4.1.3 και πέρα...
> *2)* Εγώ έχω Android 4.1.2 στο GT-I8260  τηλεφωνάκι μου. Και βεβαίως
> *3)* Το τηλεφωνάκι μου, δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται στον κατάλογο όσων μπορούν να αναβαθμιστούν 
> *4)* Οπότε, τελικά παλικάρι, τράβα πάρε ένα καινούργιο, να βγάλουμε κι εμείς κανένα ευρουλάκι, γιατί με το πολύ τσάμπα κοντέψαμε να πάρουμε τα βουνά!
> 
> 
> ...



Το ακούσαμε κι αυτό...........τι να πω τώρα???

----------


## exop

τελικά, θέλεις να μεταφέρεις data ή να το "δει" σαν δίσκο;

αν θέλεις να μεταφέρεις data, και θέλεις το kies, θα μπορούσες να στήσεις virtual machine με win 7, να στήσεις το kies (που το βρίσκεις στη σελίδα τους https://www.samsung.com/gr/support/kies/ ) και να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου

αν θέλεις να μεταφέρεις data, και δεν θέλεις το kies, μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το smart switch (που το βρίσκεις στη σελίδα τους https://www.samsung.com/us/support/o...p/smart-switch ) και να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου

αν θέλεις να το δει σαν δίσκο, ο driver τους μάλλον είναι αρκετός ( https://developer.samsung.com/galaxy...er-for-windows )

----------


## aktis

Θανάση το β που λές θελει android 4.3 και μονο σε custom rom υπάρχει γι αυτό το τηλ
αρα πάμε στην γ λύση ή στην   α όπως έκανε μεχρι τώρα με το παλιό win7 pc


πολλή φασαρία για το τίποτα όμως 

Γιώργο
Οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι σωσμένες στην sd card . Ακόμα και να μη μπορεί να τις δει το win10 pc μέσω καλωδίου όπως λες 
... βάζεις την μνημούλα μέσα σε ένα card reader με 2 ευρώ και τις βλέπεις μια χαρά ...

Οι επαφές συγχρονίζονται στο λογαριασμό σου  google , αν ζητήσεις sync . φανταζομαι θα το κάνει αυτό ακόμα και  το 4.1 ...

 Μπορείς να τις βρεις εκεί και να κάνεις και export , print κλπ ...

----------

